# jack3d while cutting



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

hi im currently taking jack3d as a pre workout, i wanna cut for a while now but im not sure if should stop taking the jack3d


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Why do u think u should stop?


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

not sure thats why im asking, i know its got creatine in it but i really doubt its a significant amount.


----------



## trueukg (Oct 22, 2011)

mate i used it all the way up until two weeks out of my avatar photo


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

If it helps you train harder when cutting keep on it


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

cheers


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't see why you would drop creatine whilst cutting either. In a simple answer no, don't cut it out, in fact u would serve better keeping it in


----------



## mcsp_olif (May 31, 2010)

I would have thought the stimulant effect from jack3d would help aid ur progress imo


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

mcsp_olif said:


> I would have thought the stimulant effect from jack3d would help aid ur progress imo


This ^. Keep in mind that caffeine and 1,3-dimethylamylamine are used in a lot of popular fat loss products.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ive never used it.... so I don't know how many carbs there are in a serve.. it would depend whether the carbs (for the creatine) where to high for your diet (I cut on 50g carbs/day... so I really watch the carbs).

Creatine is neither here nor there as a consideration, its what the overall cals are, and how much you consume.. like any supplement i guess.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Jack3d, it has a huge carb content- all of 1g of maltodextrin lol.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

I used jack3d for my fasted cardio when cutting as it pumps me up like a mofo 

Although the new formula no longer has the DMAA so I've know switched to NTKTS as its pretty much got the same formula as the old jack3d.


----------

